

Why decentralizing Twitter is so important - markbao
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2008/05/04/whyDecentralizingTwitterIs.html

======
RyanGWU82
Makes the big assumption that Twitter is "so important" in the first place...

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
He's posted numerous posts on this pertinent issue. As much as I love Twitter,
I'm considering unsubscribing to his feed.

------
gaika
Anybody working on a decentralized open source version of it? I'm starting a
twitter-like project (with erlang / ejabberd) that can work with existing IM
clients, contact me if you're interested.

